# Suche Zusatzdisplay



## TheGreenkey (7. Mai 2015)

Moin moin Community,

ich suche nun seit einiger Zeit nach einem kleinen Zusatz/Einzel-Display welches ich z.B. nebenbei benutzen kann während ich in einem Game bin um z.B. TeamSpeak o.ä. zu steuern, nen Browser zu bedienen oder einfach nur die Uhrzeit zu sehen.

Ich hatte mir das ganze so vorgestellt wie es zurzeit bei den ganzen Gaming-Tastaturen gibt (Beispiel: Logitech G510 oder G19), dass ich das Display evtl. mit "Apps" oder einfach nur nem Bildschirmausschnitt benutzen kann(zur Not programmier ich es mir halt selbst), nur hab ich leider keine Ahnung nach was ich so richtig suchen soll, also frage ich einfach mal hier ob jemand eine Idee hat oder so etwas schon einmal irgendwo gesehen hat. 


Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


(Erster Post, sorry falls falsches Sub-Forum)


----------



## Schiggy (7. Mai 2015)

Hi,
mir fällt da nur die Roccat Power Grid App fürs Smartphone ein. Kannst damit auf deinem Smartphone/Tablet gewisse Funktionen und Anzeigen ganz nach deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Zum Beispiel:



Uhrzeit
CPU/RAM anzeigen
Netzwerkauslastung anzeigen
Mikrofon muten
Lautstärke ändern
Tastenschläge simulieren (Makros)
uvm

Es gibt auch eine Funktion, welche bei Teamspeak 3 angeblich den aktuellen Sprecher anzeigen soll. Die ist aber miserabel bewertet. Ich kann es nur nicht testen da ich kein TS verwende. Um TS zu steuern kannst du ja Makros für die entsprechenden Shortcuts erstellen. Das ganze ist kostenlos und du benötigst keine Roccat Hardware.


----------



## Combi (7. Mai 2015)

also ich habe die g19er im einsatz.die apps kann jeder selber machen,hab sogar ich geschafft 
sieht dann zb so aus..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kannst aber reinbasteln was du willst.ich nutze aida 64 dafür.
hintergründe kannst du überall im netz finden und dann alles einstellen,farbe,größe,schriftart und was angezeigt werden soll.
es gibt etliche apps für die g19.
ts,ingame apps,zb für gw2,battlefield,cod usw...
oder einfach nen 2ten tft monitor neben den anderen stellen und auf dem alles anzeigen lassen,in form der kleinen programme..


----------



## TheGreenkey (7. Mai 2015)

@Schiggy Danke für die Antwort, es ist zwar nicht ganz das nachdem ich gesucht hatte, da ich eher nicht mein Smartphone dafür verwenden möchte aber ich schau es mir mal an  

@Combi Das Problem ist, dass ich mir extra eine neue Tastatur kaufen möchte, welche aber kein Display mehr hat, deswegen suche ich nach nem Zusatz-Display o.ä.
Zurzeit habe ich ja selbst eine G510, wenn ich nur das Display davon benutzen könnte ohne die riesen Tastatur vor mir liegen zu haben, wäre das schon perfekt.


----------



## arbiterhand (21. Mai 2015)

Und wie wäre es mit einem günstigen, kleinen Tablet? Wenn du auf einem zweiten Screen (der am PC hängt) was mit der Maus ändern willst verlierst du eh immer den Fokus des Spiels was bei manchen Spielen echt nervt. 

Ich kenne viele, die zB selbst Fahrsimulatoren gebaut haben an ihre PCs und zB Tablets und Smartphones nutzen, um gewisse Bildabschnitte oder Inhalte oder eben Apps wie Powergrid zu verwenden. Kann man ja wenns cool passt sogar in den Tisch einlassen, hab ich auch noch vor!


----------

